# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  تعلم اللغة الالمانية بسهولة وبطلاقة من مصدرها  ومجااااااااااااااااااانااا

## حرايرالماضى

تعلم اللغة الالمانية بسهولة وبطلاقة من مصدرها  ومجااااااااااااااااااانااا   




[IMG]http://www.********guide.org/deutsch/logo.gif[/IMG]


هلا وغلا بكل النور موضوعي 

اللغة الألمانية روعة وانا احبها ووواااااايد حبيت افيدكم لكل اليحب اللغة

أنشاء الله تستفادو

اليكم هذا الموقع المجاني المفيد لمن يريد أن يتعلم اللغة الألمانية على الانترنت



Germany course Learn German Grammar with Deutsch Happen 4 Future 1 will Online



وشكرا مرة أخرى للقائمين على الموقع

----------

